# 2 month old baby goat in heat?



## windyridgefarm (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a 2 month old female baby goat (3 days short of 2 months). Her mother only had one, she suckles at free will, so she is very well developed and healthy looking. This morning when I took them out of the barn I didn't notice anything unusual. I put them on the leash, and then on the pasture where they ate all morning. When I got them back to the barn, the billy (1 year old) mounted the baby goat right in front of me and there was witnessed penetration. I was totally surprised and imidiately separated them, but letting him sniff her just to better assess the situation. He was totally crazy after her, and she was totally receptive and search for him ignoring her mom - behavior that I had never seen before. She  has a swollen, and moist vulva, exhibiting all the signs of being in heat. I didn't let him have access to her again, but the question now becomes: Is it biologically possible for for her to get pregnant? Is it biologically possible for her to be in heat at 2 months old? I'm thinking that because she is so well developed for her age and having a buck around could have triggered it. If she was penetrated only once, do you think is enough to get her pregnant, or being so young she would need more time with the buck? It happened today, does anybody know of any medication I could use to prevent the pregancy? Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 3, 2010)

I will start by saying I am not an expert and I do not have any goats yet, myself.  However I have been researching them alot and I feel fully confident in saying, yes it is possible for her to get pregnant and to be in heat this young.  

"Believe it or not, a goat kid of either sex can be fertile at 7 weeks of age. That is not to say that they should be bred at this age. Intact bucks and does over 7 weeks of age should not be kept together because a young buck can, and will, breed a female at 2 months of age, this includes his mother and 2 month old sister!"

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/breeding.htm

I have been reading on this forum though, that there is a med that you can give your baby to terminate any possible pregnancy, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Hykue (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe it's called lutalyse, although I am also a very inexperienced goat owner.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2010)

"I believe it's called lutalyse"



You'll have to get it from a vet, and ask his advice on dosage / when to dose her.


----------



## windyridgefarm (Jan 2, 2011)

Update: Thank you everybody for your input. I gave her the Lutalyze injection I got from the vet, and she didn't get pregnant. Here are some pictures of what she looked like back then.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2011)

She is beautiful.

When she is bigger I suspect you will get some nice babies from her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 2, 2011)

She is beautiful. Glad you were able to get the lutelyse and take care of things.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl!!!  Glad it worked out for you...she is gonna make beautiful kids when the timings right!!


----------



## warthog (Jan 2, 2011)

She is lovely, bet you can't wait for her to be old enough to breed.  She is going to produce some spectacular kids.

Good luck and glad it all worked out for you.


----------

